# ibs with INCREASED sexual urge!



## Guest (Jul 10, 2005)

In desperation I've been searching the net for help with my problem but I can't find any mention of it. I did find this site and I must say you women are fantasitc. I've read about 1/3 of the postings up til Jan. but I've come across nothing describing an increase in the need (desperate need) for nookie associated with ibs. I get a sort of painful, itching craving that just won't go away. I don't have a partner so I'm getting tired of this even though it only happens about once a month. Although I'm post menopausal, I've noticed an increase or rather a regularity in my ibs with constipation for two weeks then subsequent loose, mucous bowels and gas for two weeks. That's when I get horny usually after a motion. (God, this is so disgusting to talk about) Does this happen to anyone else!? Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The second brain(the bowel) is link to all the organs in the pelvic area.By the nerves irradiation,i guess everything can be "oversensitive".Curiously,the pain can be associated with pleasure in the anal area.Take me by exemple,i had an erection during my colonoscopy.Pretty funny isn't it?


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I'm Sorry, Jenebelle that I can't offer any advice. I just couldn't resist replying to Spasman's post.







Weren't you asleep? Or did you just wake up with it?







I couldn't help but giggle....Sorry







Though, I do agree with you on everything you said. A lot of people engage in anal sex because it feels good (I'm not speaking from experience, just to clear that up...







) So, I can see how there could definitely be some connection there. I have a high sex drive all the time







I don't think it's linked to my IBS, but who knows?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

yes i was asleep and had







anal sex dream







Seriously,no,i was not under anesthesia.I was in excruciating pain but ready!


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

> quote: yes i was asleep and had anal sex dream


 lol.... I guess I just assumed everyone was under anesthesia when they had their colonoscopy. I started to wake up at the very end as they were pulling the scope out, and it hurt so bad. I can't imagine being awake for the whole time.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have my second colono soon.I don't know if i will handle the pain without sedation.







Especially if i do it for nothing.


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

most men have erections during colonoscopies as the prostate gladn is stimulated....i never noticed a decrease in sex drive wiht my IBS quite the opposite but then im on the pill too so my hormones are regulated a little higher than natural levels... remeber naturally mid a week before you period is due you should be hornier anyway as this is the most fertile time and the body is trying to get you pregnant... tho it can change weeks depending on your cycle etc


----------

